# In wall / on wall LCR Recommendations



## PyroRick (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi all 

I'm planning an AT screen and need to save as much space as I can so I plan to use inwall or thin on wall speakers. 

I also plan to backlight the screen to show off the speakers (since my first IMAX show i've always thought that is a cool effect) 

So I need speakers that don't have any reflective features or white/aluminum woofers. 

I've been looking at Triad silvers and Def tech mythos. 

What others am I missing?

Budget - trying to keep it under $4k for the LCRs. 

Thanks


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't know how familiar you are with Theil. I know of them by reputation only. Here I've found a pair of In-wall and a pair of On-wall and Center Chanel speakers. http://www.msshifi.com/crazy-super-...el-audio-viewpoint-on-wall-speakers-pair.html

I've bought from msshifi in the past. I am always satisfied with service and communication. However I have always bought what I am familiar with. I don't know how far you are from NY where Msshifi is located. You really should audition Theil speakers somewhere before buying from anybody. In any case you would be wise to look thru Msshifi speaker selection before buying anything. You never know what second hand speakers will end up on their showroom floor from one day to the next. They really do buy and trade Hi-end manufactured electronics. Theil is a manufacturer they buy and sell new, to my mind that speaks well of Theil. 

However even with top of the line electronics you just never know how speakers will react to your environment and electronics. An audition in the home is always the best bet. Msshifi knows this and offers 30 or 60 days "In-Home Audition". Take your time.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Triad makes great in-wall speakers. Others that I would recommend are;
RBH Sound
Snell Acoustics
James Loudspeaker


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

If you are looking for great performance at a great price, then look on ebay for JBL P941. Right now there are 10 for sale at $469/ea. I can not think of another in-wall that uses 9" woofer. to say nothing of 1" Ti tweeter, 3.5" mid. This is the first time I have ever seen the P941 on ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/JBL-P941-In..._Subwoofers&hash=item27c4797281#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## dmiller68 (Apr 9, 2012)

I have: Definitive Technology Mythos XTR60 (3) (LCR), Definitive Technology Mythos XTR20BP (4)

These are fantastic speakers that push out some great sound. If you can find a way to demo them I highly recommend it.


----------



## ratm (Sep 17, 2010)

Home Theater Direct


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

If you havent heard any B&W inwalls , you must hear these before deciding.. They are far and above most other brands....
http://www.bowers-wilkins.com/Speakers/Custom_Installation/CI_Series/CWM7.3.html


----------



## hdmiii (May 25, 2008)

+1 for RBH and James Loudspeaker. 
James Loudspeaker has a new series of in-wall speakers called the QX series, each model features an offset, quad tweeter array and they look awesome.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I know James Audio speakers are pricey, maybe this can help. Here are a few to consider; 1 In Wall Center Channel = Grand Symphonic MSRP $2300 @ Msshifi for $750. I think this is new in the box. Msshifi .com has only a few other James Audio speakers but these are not the only hi-quality speakers you will find here. 

If you are interested in Martin Logan, Audio Advisor .com has a huge selection of all types in wall, on wall, monitors, floor standers and all are priced like nowhere else.

Keep your eye on Msshifi.


----------



## PyroRick (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## PyroRick (Feb 16, 2012)

Just to follow up, I found a nice deal on some new in-wall Triad Gold LCRs. Now they are sitting in my integrators warehouse waiting for the room to be completed...but first I need to start it.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Rick,

I don't know how much of a write you are or how many questions you may have. Consider this, not only does HTS have a large number of Home Theater enthusiast's but we have professionals, semi-retired pro's of all Theater design, construction and finishing fields. Measure twice/ Cut once. 

If you don't have a CADD program to help sketch your plans out on, try Google "Sketch-up". This seems to work pretty well. You can then post your sketches and ask for suggestions or bounce your ideas around. It seems the more people write the greater the number of followers of the thread/build. I've seen a few HT builds in the short time I've been here and along with the research done by the men building (I haven't followed any women builds yet) the suggestions made have definately helped to create HT second to none. In fact you might read some of these builds. 

To begin I suggest you start with sound control/materials before putting up any walls. GIK Acoustics is a sponsor you'll find listed at the top of the page. Well it just so happens one of their lead technicians is a popular go to guy at HTS. I cannot promise he'll check in on you but if you post any questions about sound Treatment you could peak his interest. 

Let us know..., keep HTS in the loop.


----------



## PyroRick (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey Gregr,

Thanks for the tips!

I started doing much of the layout myself but found I just couldn't spend enough time on it and I didn't have an eye for decor.... so now I do have a guy putting together some CADD drawings for me and some renders.

We have just roughed out the layout and tentatively placed equipment. I "originally" planned to do much of the build myself but I've realized I have no time . So I'll probably sub out most of the work once the design is complete....or even turn it all over to a GC...still thinking on it.

I've traded e-mails with Bryan a bit already on the acoustics...I plan to use them. 

I'll post up and start a build thread as it progresses. 

FYI, I wasn't planning to buy these speakers yet...just planning....but when I could get 3 Gold LCRs for just over $4k I couldn't resist. 

Rick




Gregr said:


> Rick,
> 
> I don't know how much of a write you are or how many questions you may have. Consider this, not only does HTS have a large number of Home Theater enthusiast's but we have professionals, semi-retired pro's of all Theater design, construction and finishing fields. Measure twice/ Cut once.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice, Bryan is a great guy. He is overflowing with ideas. He does know his stuff and theater construction/design. 

Ya know a Gen Contractor is a busy guy. You've got plumbing electrical HVAC framing and OSB with sheetrock finish or other finishes..., my point is these are often/potentially all different contractors. You will need to


----------



## Hookedonc4 (May 19, 2012)

nova said:


> Triad makes great in-wall speakers. Others that I would recommend are;
> RBH Sound
> Snell Acoustics
> James Loudspeaker


We have James loudspeakers and we love them.


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hookedonc4 said:


> We have James loudspeakers and we love them.


Yeah, slightly more than a decade ago I was thinking to buy James Loudspeakers...at the time they had the LCRs with a passive mid-range, coax to the tweeter. It made a considerably better horizontal center than what was available from other brands. Back then, most center speakers were real trash, always the weak link in the system.
But then I decided to build up my JBL L212 2.1 system into a 7.2 system instead.


----------



## Hookedonc4 (May 19, 2012)

PT800 said:


> Yeah, slightly more than a decade ago I was thinking to buy James Loudspeakers...at the time they had the LCRs with a passive mid-range, coax to the tweeter. It made a considerably better horizontal center than what was available from other brands. Back then, most center speakers were real trash, always the weak link in the system.
> But then I decided to build up my JBL L212 2.1 system into a 7.2 system instead.


Nice, it took me a decade to save for the upgrade. LOL...

Still need to upgrade amp using VSX-81 now. Would like to kick up the power to 150-200 watts.
Possible pioneer or Denon.


----------

